# Scott Hamilton LAGOC



## Speed (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone know where he went and if he’s coaching any teams?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 19, 2019)

http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/95377299/95843533-95377449/TEAM.html?rnd=1571544010346


----------



## Speed (Oct 20, 2019)

thank you!


----------



## FootballParent (Oct 21, 2019)

Scott is with Pats Irvine now, has 2 younger teams. I think this is the transition year for him, from what I know next season he will also take the 07 F1 team.


----------



## Speed (Oct 21, 2019)

FootballParent said:


> Scott is with Pats Irvine now, has 2 younger teams. I think this is the transition year for him, from what I know next season he will also take the 07 F1 team.


thank you, please let him know we are hoping for a B05 and G03 teams  . LOL


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 21, 2019)

Didn't he have a very good 07 lagoc flight 1 team a couple years ago? If so where did those players go? Last fall lagoc didn't have a 07 flight 1 team and it doesn't look like Pats Irvine has one this year.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 21, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Didn't he have a very good 07 lagoc flight 1 team a couple years ago? If so where did those players go? Last fall lagoc didn't have a 07 flight 1 team and it doesn't look like Pats Irvine has one this year.


Pats DPL, mixed in with some Irvine Slammers kids....group looks to be struggling on big field though......


----------



## FootballParent (Oct 21, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Didn't he have a very good 07 lagoc flight 1 team a couple years ago? If so where did those players go? Last fall lagoc didn't have a 07 flight 1 team and it doesn't look like Pats Irvine has one this year.





futboldad1 said:


> Pats DPL, mixed in with some Irvine Slammers kids....group looks to be struggling on big field though......


DA2 team is coached by another coach. Pats Irvine have a 07 F1 this year, they are in the “Flight 1 - Champion League” bracket. 
I heard some Irvine Slammers/LAGOC kids will be joining Scott next year.


----------

